# Write a letter to Vladimir Putin (four words at a time)



## Marnetmar

Dear Tsar of Russia


----------



## Transk53

, i would like to


----------



## Carol

talk to you about


----------



## K-man

getting the f*** out


----------



## Takai

of the Crimean region.


----------



## Transk53

After that you can


----------



## Jaeimseu

have a cup of

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53

lady Gaga's smelly bra


----------



## Carol

while you bend over


----------



## Takai

in the snow with


----------



## elder999

that stallion you rode


----------



## Takai

whilst ceremoniously quoting that


----------



## Marnetmar

you've never had a


----------



## Takai

more succinct explanation for


----------



## donald1

dressing up like a


----------



## Lone Wolf

black bear riding a


----------



## Takai

a fuzzy pink unicorn


----------



## Carol

with a feather boa.


----------



## yak sao

Furthermore, in relation to


----------



## Carol

your insistence on power


----------



## DennisBreene

, you political hack/whore


----------



## Takai

of a substandard maligned


----------



## yak sao

discombobulated, poor imitation of


----------



## Takai

theatrically inclined power motivated


----------



## donald1

by bacon and other


----------



## Takai

various imitation food products


----------



## donald1

made by several former


----------



## Takai

drunken diseased factory workers


----------



## yak sao

under Communism's iron fist.


----------



## Transk53

Secondly, please refrain from


----------



## donald1

practicing zen meditation in


----------



## Takai

pink fuzzy g-strings whilst


----------



## Transk53

While holding you're little


----------



## Takai

Bobble head Obama doll


----------



## DennisBreene

aloft for a photo-op.


----------



## Transk53

Meanwhile, Dmitry Medvedev appeared


----------



## Takai

stoned whilst busily reciting


----------



## Transk53

the French national anthem.


----------



## Takai

Consequently you should note


----------



## donald1

It's not okay to


----------



## Takai

vehemently attack innocent little


----------



## donald1

people with sharp bladed


----------



## Takai

knives wielded by gerbils.


----------



## Transk53

In the distance there


----------



## donnaTKD

are spectres which are...........


----------



## Transk53

Spetsnaz trained Jedi aiming


----------



## donnaTKD

peashooters at the ukraine.......


----------



## Takai

while gleefully cackling about


----------



## Transk53

how big their tanks


----------



## donald1

look after shooting some


----------



## Takai

innocent fuzzy hairless gophers.


----------



## donnaTKD

that belong on muppet


----------



## Transk53

and his brother Dmitry


----------



## Marnetmar

of as when because


----------



## donnaTKD

they look daft as


----------



## donnaTKD

as a brush in


----------



## MartialMellow

Gorky Park.  Furthermore, you


----------



## Brmty2002

Need to reconsider your


----------



## Martial D

skills at thread necromancy.


----------

